# Suggestion: Badges



## JPH (Sep 19, 2007)

I think'd it'd be a cool idea for members to earn badges next to their username.

They'd be like small PNG images for rewards such as: 500 posts, 1000 posts, donations to the site, winning official tournament, topic of the week (?), contributions, etc.

It'd be a fun thing to do and everytime you posted, people would see your pimped out badge.

I'm not talking about highlighted usernames or the little medals...I'm talking bout little digital emblems.

So, what do you guys think?


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 19, 2007)

Do I need badges to control higher levels of poke[M]on?


----------



## Spikey (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> Do I need badges to control higher levels of poke[M]on?


quiet, fischju


----------



## JPH (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> Do I need badges to control higher levels of poke[M]on?



That is cor[r]ect.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 20, 2007)

Dunno about more badges but I'd like an X360 pic like the PSP one to put on topics


----------



## chuckstudios (Sep 20, 2007)

I got my first one!


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 20, 2007)

^^ I think he might have something to say about your badges.


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 21, 2007)

i like the idea, it would be cool though


----------



## cubin' (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah would be cool to have badges like: website contributer, tournament winnarz, knowledge badge (for helping noobs, might encourage people to be a bit more civil when dealing with noobz), mentor badge, funnyz badge etcetc.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 21, 2007)

What badge would I have!?


----------



## bobrules (Sep 21, 2007)

No offense


----------



## chuckstudios (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> What badge would I have!?



The bad disguise badge.


----------



## Jeda (Sep 21, 2007)

We use to have those: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=23083 twice a year. They were giving out badges there as well (see link). Maybe it's time to restart the award... Why was it stopped anyway?


----------



## Shinji (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Szyslak @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> ^^ I think he might have something to say about your badges.


Badgers?  We dont need no stinkin badgers!


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> No offense


----------



## dice (Sep 21, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=16560


----------



## JPH (Sep 21, 2007)

I like the medals...but badges for different achievements would be a cool add-on...


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 30, 2007)

This would be a pretty nice thing to have...

- Sam


----------



## striderx (Oct 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Szyslak @ Sep 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ I think he might have something to say about your badges.
> ...



I beat up your badgers with my hamsters!
























striderx


----------

